# Mowing in circles!??...



## brad068 (Aug 4, 2010)

I talked to a feller today who was mowing his lawn in a circle. He has a big ztr. He started in the middle of a 2 acre lawn and gradually got bigger and bigger. Ending with 4 wedge pieces. I was dumb founded and asked him if he was making alien crop circles. No, this is the way he mows. Am I the only one who thinks this is goofy. I mean, I never seen a farmer mow crops in a circle, maybe thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## sdrobertson (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good way to get dizzy...but on the other hand it does sound like a neat pattern and I may have to try it.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 4, 2010)

I would have to make a counter clockwise spiral like a circle track racer... go fast, turn left. The tough part is finding true center of the lawn for this to work. I would rather make a spiral starting from the outside. The waste of time for your friend is the four wedges. Especially with a ZTR I would, and do, make three perimiter laps and then then begin long straight rows using those first three laps as turn around area.


----------



## pyper (Aug 4, 2010)

I mow in clockwise circles from the outside to the middle. My yard isn't square, and my mower doesn't turn really tight, so mowing back and forth is the least efficient way to do it.


----------



## Jay H (Aug 4, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I would have to make a counter clockwise spiral like a circle track racer... go fast, turn left. The tough part is finding true center of the lawn for this to work. I would rather make a spiral starting from the outside. The waste of time for your friend is the four wedges. Especially with a ZTR I would, and do, make three perimiter laps and then then begin long straight rows using those first three laps as turn around area.



I would think you would eventually find the logical center of the yard after a few trial and error runs...  I know when I grew up mowing my father's lawn, I would always try to figure out the most efficient way of mowing the lawn. Eventually, I got so good at it, it used to take me hardly any time to mow the small  1/4 acre lot sized lawn.   I'm sure there is a science involved and it probably eventually influenced me to go into engineering.. 

Jay


----------



## smokinj (Aug 4, 2010)

Farmer mowing in circles he should know better. Everything a farmer does is in rows!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't spend too much time analyzing the best way to mow a lawn . . . life's too short to ponder on these types of questions.

Of course I feel compelled to point out that I was wondering why my lawn mower wasn't cutting the grass very well after I installed two new blades . . . until I had the ah ha moment and installed the blades the other way . . . it's amazing how much better the lawn looks now that the blades are installed the right way with the cutting blade facing the right way . . . the sad thing is . . . I've been mowing with the old blades on backwards now for two or three weeks . . . just figured they were a bit on the dull side.   Oops.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 4, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I wouldn't spend too much time analyzing the best way to mow a lawn . . . life's too short to ponder on these types of questions.
> 
> Of course I feel compelled to point out that I was wondering why my lawn mower wasn't cutting the grass very well after I installed two new blades . . . until I had the ah ha moment and installed the blades the other way . . . it's amazing how much better the lawn looks now that the blades are installed the right way with the cutting blade facing the right way . . . the sad thing is . . . I've been mowing with the old blades on backwards now for two or three weeks . . . just figured they were a bit on the dull side.   Oops.



lol, You may want to ponder on it a little more! I change my blades 4 times a year, but I am picky about how my place looks. Sod farms all around me. Spend 17 years in the tree shrub business, so I get it honestly .


----------



## billb3 (Aug 4, 2010)

He's not mulching and he  does this to avoid recutting the discharged grass ?
I do the opposite and work my way in, but I collect the clippings for compost and end up with a big wedge in the middle.


----------



## Jay H (Aug 4, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I wouldn't spend too much time analyzing the best way to mow a lawn . . . life's too short to ponder on these types of questions.



When you're a teenager and would rather be out with friends, thinking these thoughts helps you pass the time!  

Jay


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 4, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I wouldn't spend too much time analyzing the best way to mow a lawn . . . life's too short to ponder on these types of questions.



Boo. What else are you going to do while mowing the lawn? Kinda like saying life is too short to see what color your pee is. It's right there in front of you and being a captive audience you've got the time, so... 

Trouble with mowing in one direction is you won't get those cool stripes. I also find it harder to see the edge of the previously mowed row when the previously mowed row was mowed in the same direction. It doesn't contrast as much.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 4, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I wouldn't spend too much time analyzing the best way to mow a lawn . . . life's too short to ponder on these types of questions.
> 
> Of course I feel compelled to point out that I was wondering why my lawn mower wasn't cutting the grass very well after I installed two new blades . . . until I had the ah ha moment and installed the blades the other way . . . it's amazing how much better the lawn looks now that the blades are installed the right way with the cutting blade facing the right way . . . the sad thing is . . . I've been mowing with the old blades on backwards now for two or three weeks . . . just figured they were a bit on the dull side.   Oops.



The blades were installed upside down on my new to me Cub Cadet when I bought it this spring. I was disappointed at how lousy it cut and at how it was so prone to scalping. I figured I'd just chalk it up to an old machine with a way out of alignment deck. One day, when I had the deck off, I decided to clean the deck and see if there was any rust under the glued on clippings. I was happy to find no rust, but found that my blades were upside down. I guess it was cutting pretty good considering that it was cutting with the dull side and the wings pointed down! With the blades sharpened and pointed in the right direction it cuts pretty nicely now.
I go around the edge of the lawn, and continue in concentric circles in a counter clockwise direction. Of course when mowing less than 1/4 acre with a 42" deck, I spend most of the 15 minutes making U and 3 point turns. When I use the 22" walk behind I go once or twice around the perimeter and then finish with rows. Sometimes I do curvy rows for fun.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 5, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh . . . ironically enough these upside down blades were on my Cub Cadet . . . and in the interest of proving I am not a complete moron (only a partial moron) this mower has these fancy schmancy mulching blades so it was kind of hard to tell which was the cutting edge . . . I have since replaced them with some Oregon blades (namely because they were cheaper and seem to be better built.)


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 5, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I find all kinds of things to think about while mowing . . . things I want to do after I mow the lawn . . . I see trees that need trimming . . . I see that my garden needs weeding . . . mainly I think about what else needs to be done . . . but I don't focus on how the lawn should be mowed . . . then again I am always quite amused to see folks spending all kinds of money on watering and fertilizing their lawn . . . when they barely step foot outside on it.


----------



## Jay H (Aug 5, 2010)

Now that I am not mowing, I am thinking of mowing... here's the question of the day:

If you install your blades backwards, do you wind up with taller grass after a mow?

Jay


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing fancy about the blades on mine. I think the Previous owner was tricked by the deck being upside down when he installed them. Either that or he was a moron. :lol:


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 5, 2010)

You just end up with a lawn that looks like crap when the blades are upside down.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 5, 2010)

Jay H said:
			
		

> Now that I am not mowing, I am thinking of mowing... here's the question of the day:
> 
> If you install your blades backwards, do you wind up with taller grass after a mow?
> 
> Jay



In my case the grass wasn't cut quite as cleanly . . . in the areas with higher grass I would have to run over it a second time . . . but otherwise it was still cutting the grass . . . probably due to the high winder fancy blade design.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 5, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Nothing fancy about the blades on mine. I think the Previous owner was tricked by the deck being upside down when he installed them. Either that or he was a moron. :lol:



Ah a complete moron vs. a semi-moron like myself. . . .


----------



## ChillyGator (Aug 5, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I would have to make a counter clockwise spiral like a circle track racer... go fast, turn left. The tough part is finding true center of the lawn for this to work. I would rather make a spiral starting from the outside. The waste of time for your friend is the four wedges. Especially with a ZTR I would, and do, make three perimiter laps and then then begin long straight rows using those first three laps as turn around area.



VERY Dangerous to cut like that in Florida....that's how HURRICANES are created!


----------



## ironpony (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to cut similar to that, more of an oval though
started around a flower bed in the center (almost)
actually saves time not having to turn around so much


----------



## Battenkiller (Aug 5, 2010)

Jay H said:
			
		

> If you install your blades backwards, do you wind up with taller grass after a mow?



Only if you mow in counter-clockwise circles from the outside in.  Go in the other direction and it gets sucked down into the ground.


----------



## sdrobertson (Aug 5, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Jay H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, my lawn is mostly weeds so I'll do this and start off fresh and try to get just grass this time!


----------



## ironpony (Aug 5, 2010)

I think you have to mow counter clockwise in reverse to counter act the forces created by the backwards blades. 


Purely rotational motion occurs if every particle in the body moves in a circle about a single line. This line is called the axis of rotation. Then the radius vectors from the axis to all particles undergo the same angular displacement in the same time. The axis of rotation need not be with the body. In general, any rotation can be specified completely by the three angular displacements with respect to the rectangular-coordinate axes x, y, and z. Any change in the position of the rigid body is thus completely described by three translational and three rotational coordinates


----------



## Jay H (Aug 5, 2010)

You guys realize in a parallel universe, there is some lawnmower forum where they are discussing about burning splits in a wood stove in a circular fashion and if it provides more heat or not. 

Jay


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 5, 2010)

Jay H said:
			
		

> You guys realize in a parallel universe, there is some lawnmower forum where they are discussing about burning splits in a wood stove in a circular fashion and if it provides more heat or not.
> 
> Jay



The scary thing is . . . you're probably right . . . there probably is a lawn mowing forum . . . and there very well could be a thread about the best way to burn wood in a woodstove in their Non-Lawn Mowing section. Thanks for the good laugh this afternoon.


----------



## Jags (Aug 6, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> but I collect the clippings for compost.



If I did that - I would have a pile that could cover a pickup truck after each mowing.  I thought about it, but then thought again.  I don't have a manicured lawn...grass gets tall, I make it shorter, thats the deal. :lol: 

Full disclosure: Up around the house stays pretty neat and tidy, but the other acreage- not so much.


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 6, 2010)

Unless you're mulching, you always need to consider where the clipping discharge.  By mowing in circles from the middle outward, the clippings will discharge evenly toward the centre.  Some people will start on the perimeter, discharging onto the uncut portion that is picked up on the next pass but each pass results in more cuttings being moved over.  Then after one is far enough in from the perimeter so that the discharge doesn't reach beyond the edge, they reverse their direction, discharging onto the cut area.  This leaves an uneven distribution of clippings and an odd striping effect.

I, on the other hand, mulch mow so keeping the discharge from blowing into the wife's flower beds is not an issue.

As for farmers, they don't do everything in rows.  Haying is usually done in circles starting from the outside, working toward the middle.


----------



## Jay H (Aug 6, 2010)

I invite space aliens to use my lawn as a landing pad. It really creates real interesting patterns and usually the local media shows up as well.. bonus!  (and the aliens do a good job at keeping the grass low).

Jay*



*as you can read, it's been a silly week for me as I prepare to move north...


----------



## smokinj (Aug 6, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Unless you're mulching, you always need to consider where the clipping discharge. By mowing in circles from the middle outward, the clippings will discharge evenly toward the centre. Some people will start on the perimeter, discharging onto the uncut portion that is picked up on the next pass but each pass results in more cuttings being moved over. Then after one is far enough in from the perimeter so that the discharge doesn't reach beyond the edge, they reverse their direction, discharging onto the cut area. This leaves an uneven distribution of clippings and an odd striping effect.
> 
> I, on the other hand, mulch mow so keeping the discharge from blowing into the wife's flower beds is not an issue.
> 
> As for farmers, they don't do everything in rows. Haying is usually done in circles starting from the outside, working toward the middle.


Still in Rowe's that the baler can follow.


----------



## pyper (Aug 6, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Unless you're mulching, you always need to consider where the clipping discharge.



I don't mulch -- my clippings discharge into the bins on the accessory bagger.

I just replaced the blades on mine, and I thought it was a nice touch that one side was stamped "Grass side." ;-)


----------



## Jags (Aug 6, 2010)

pyper said:
			
		

> I just replaced the blades on mine, and I thought it was a nice touch that one side was stamped "Grass side." ;-)



Does the mower also have labels for "butt holder", "turny thingy" and "step here to stop"? :lol:


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 6, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> As for farmers, they don't do everything in rows.  Haying is usually done in circles starting from the outside, working toward the middle.



That's just because the mower hangs off to the side of the machine. If you didn't mow in circles while cutting hay then your rows would be in pairs and the turn around would be a mutha.


----------



## CJRages (Aug 6, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> I used to cut similar to that, more of an oval though
> started around a flower bed in the center (almost)
> actually saves time not having to turn around so much



+1 This is especially true for those of us that don't have ZTR mowers. It would be an *extreme time saver* if your yard is a circle. Don't know anyone that has a circle yard though... Always rectangular.


----------



## pyper (Aug 6, 2010)

CJRages said:
			
		

> +1 This is especially true for those of us that don't have ZTR mowers. It would be an *extreme time saver* if your yard is a circle. Don't know anyone that has a circle yard though... Always rectangular.



My yard doesn't have any corners. It's more of a U shape than anything, with the house in the middle. I normally mow the one side first, and then the other two at once (going back and forth in an L). My pattern is determined, in part, by the location of the compost pile where the clippings end up.

Probably about an acre of grass.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2010)

I often mow in circles on the 4 acres i mow. I start on the inside and go counter clockwise and blow all clippings to the edge and disperse them at the edge's then i drive and get the small spot i missed in the middle, then i move on to the next circle and it really looks great i'll take a pic and show you all.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 6, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> I often mow in circles on the 4 acres i mow. I start on the inside and go counter clockwise and blow all clippings to the edge and disperse them at the edge's then i drive and get the small spot i missed in the middle, then i move on to the next circle and it really looks great i'll take a pic and show you all.



Pic"s


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2010)

coming soon i am at work......


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 7, 2010)

CJRages said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 'bert (Aug 8, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now out west we have these fancy Hydro swing disc binds thingy's (for the last 10 years or so) so after the opening rounds are done - we go back to the rows, up and down the fields.  I guess the mower is still off the side of the tractor, just that with the touch of a lever, it moves to the other side; over and over and over and over again.  You guessed it, it's haying season here!


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 16, 2010)

so, what does he do with the corner pieces? You said he's left with four wedge shaped pieces.  Also, this is a stupid idea unless you have a square shaped building free yard. Rectangles won't work near as well.


----------

